# Nokia 6131 / Update firmware



## es593

Hi,

On the Nokia support site I found a new firmware version for my cell. There seems to be an over-the-air upgrade procedure, only ... my phone does not show the option to download the new version. I think the firmware is simply to old.

The other procedure indicates you need a cable to use the update software from a PC. I do not have the intention to buy such a cable only to perform the update. Since I have a microSD on my phone I was wondering if there is a possibility to download the software onto this card (Bluetooth) and install it from there.

Anybody aware of such a procedure ?
TX for your help


----------

